# '60 Schwinn pedal help



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 28, 2022)

I guess the guy in the previous post is going to keep the name of that awesome acid from amazon a secret. Moving on I was cleaning up some pedals off a 1960 Tornado and where the bearings should be were these steel rings. Is this a common item or a garage fix?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I guess the guy in the previous post is going to keep the name of that awesome acid from amazon a secret. Moving on I was cleaning up some pedals off a 1960 Tornado and where the bearings should be were these steel rings. Is this a common item or a garage fix?
> 
> View attachment 1686541



Looks like you got one of those Forrest Gump boxes of chocolates. Pretty interesting fix though.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like you got one of those Forrest Gump boxes of chocolates. Pretty interesting fix though.



I tracked down another pedal because one of mine was missing a cap and when I took the pedal apart sure enough, same thing. Funny you do not think of cost cutting back then but  a few extra cents saved on bearings in 100,000 pedals adds up I guess. I was surprised they still spun quite well.


----------

